# Habt ihr Rift überhaupt gespielt ?



## Draglord (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,
dies geht eigentlich eher direkt an Buffed.
Ich hab mir gerade die neue buffed Ausgabe  05-06/2011 durchgelesen und dachte noch,hmm wieder schöne Tests die ihr da gemacht habt.

Kritik 1 (Maestia):
Dann bin ich über den Maestia Report ( anderes Game) gestolpert, in dem behauptet wird das der Itemshop nicht wirklich wichtig ist um seinen Char zu stärken.
Ist natürlich totaler Blödsinn, da man eigentlich nur so an +10er Waffen kommt die, die Skills um eine Stufe erhöhen.(schlagt mich wenn seit dem Rift release da etwas geändert wurde)´

Kritik 2 (Rift):
Schlimmer war aber euer Guide zum Schurken (Rift). Da wird als Rota angegeben erst zu Meucheln und dann Schartige Schneide zu usen. Beide Skills benötigen Tarnung!
Ich hoffe der Rest von dem was ihr da geschrieben habt ist net der selbe Quark.


----------



## orkman (14. Mai 2011)

Draglord schrieb:


> in dem behauptet wird das der Itemshop nicht wirklich wichtig ist um seinen Char zu stärken.



hae ?!? seit wann hat rift nen itemshop ?!?


----------



## Deadwool (14. Mai 2011)

Rift und Itemshop ?? hab ich was verpasst ? oder redest du eventuell von einem anderen Spiel ?


----------



## Zappzarrap (14. Mai 2011)

In RIFT gibt es keinen Itemshop, auch nicht für Pets oder so 

Wenn das stimmt (hab das heft noch nicht) das ist das mal echt böse peinlich für buffed


----------



## wertzû (14. Mai 2011)

Draglord schrieb:


> Hi,
> dies geht eigentlich eher direkt an Buffed.
> Ich hab mir gerade die neue buffed Ausgabe  05-06/2011 durchgelesen und dachte noch,hmm wieder schöne Tests die ihr da gemacht habt.
> Dann bin ich über den Maestia Report ( anderes Game) gestolpert, in dem behauptet wird das der Itemshop nicht wirklich wichtig ist um seinen Char zu stärken.
> ...



anderes spiel? hast du überhaupt mal rift gespielt?


----------



## MrBlaki (14. Mai 2011)

Leute lernt lesen oder besser noch Textverständniss...

Er redet im ersten Teil, in dem Teil mit den +10 Waffen von dem Spiel Maestia....
Der Satz von ihm dazu: "Dann bin ich über den Maestia Report ( anderes Game) gestolpert, in dem behauptet wird das der Itemshop nicht wirklich wichtig ist um seinen Char zu stärken.
Ist natürlich totaler Blödsinn, da man eigentlich nur so an +10er Waffen kommt die, die Skills um eine Stufe erhöhen.(schlagt mich wenn seit dem Rift release da etwas geändert wurde."

Dann kommt seine Kritik am Rift Artikel.
"Schlimmer war aber euer Guide zum Schurken (Rift). Da wird als Rota angegeben erst zu Meucheln und dann Schartige Schneide zu usen. Beide Skills benötigen Tarnung!
Ich hoffe der Rest von dem was ihr da geschrieben habt ist net der selbe Quark." 

Ich hab ihn übrigens schon vor seinem Edit verstanden.


----------



## mristau (14. Mai 2011)

Die Guides dürften wohl wie die hier auf der Seite, also in den News, auf Stand von 1.0 sein, seitdem hat sich sicher viel geändert
Zum Teil sind die Guides sogar noch auf Beta-Stand gewesen


Es gibt eben ne lange Vorlaufzeit für ein Printmedium und da sind nicht immer die aktuellsten Daten drin.


----------



## Bodensee (14. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Leute lernt lesen oder besser noch Textverständniss...
> 
> Er redet im ersten Teil, in dem Teil mit den +10 Waffen von dem Spiel Maestia....
> Der Satz von ihm dazu: "Dann bin ich über den Maestia Report ( anderes Game) gestolpert, in dem behauptet wird das der Itemshop nicht wirklich wichtig ist um seinen Char zu stärken.
> ...



lesen und verstehen ist hier in den Foren nicht angesagt. Lieber gleich losflamen.


----------



## Felix^^ (14. Mai 2011)

wieso sind die rift shards grade offline ?


----------



## Serran (14. Mai 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> wieso sind die rift shards grade offline ?



http://rift.gameplorer.de/tracker/thread/719-wichtig-server-wartung-14-05-2011-0405-mesz/


----------



## Bordin (14. Mai 2011)

weis nicht sind aber alle europäischen server,
blizzard hat bestimmt die putzfrau von sich gekündigt und nun hat sie bei trion angefangen... eimer umgekippt... 

gedult gleich wieder on bestimmt^^


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Leute lernt lesen oder besser noch Textverständniss...



afaik war aus dem text vor dem edit um 11:30 nicht wirklich ersichtlich, dass er von einem anderen spiel spricht


----------



## HornyBull (14. Mai 2011)

Sie haben auch dort wo der Kleri-Skillbaum hingehört nochmal den vom Krieger abgebildet. Im Prinzip ist das Buffed Magazin wie die Website. Ein riesen Haufen WoW und ein kleines bisschen vom Rest...also ich kaufs nicht mehr...^^


----------



## Draglord (14. Mai 2011)

Jo stimmt. Sind echt die gleichen Skillbäume. Das meiste vom Magazin kann man ja net überprüfen, nur das was man kennt. Und das ist scheinbar Schrott. Würde mich echt mal interessieren, ob das von den anderen Klassen stimmt, wat die da schreiben. Mit den anderen Klassen kenn ich mich noch net so aus.


----------



## Draglord (14. Mai 2011)

Thx noch an [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*kaepteniglo fürs edit. War schon dicht als ich dat geschrieben hatte xD*[/font]


----------



## Draglord (14. Mai 2011)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]das war übrigens der Text den ich im Maestia Bereich gepostet hatte.[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"][font="Arial, Helvetica"][/font]
Hab gerade den Bericht über Maestia in der neuen Buffed gelesen und musste feststellen das das das Spiel nicht wirklich getestet wurde.Möglicherweise wurde das Spiel seit dem beginn von Rift völlig neu gepatcht, glaub ich aber irgendwie net. Im Test wurde beschrieben das der Itemshop nicht wichtig ist, weil er keine zu großen Vorteile bringt. Das ist aber absolut falsch, denn nur durch den Shop bekommt man die vernünftige Chance sich eine +10er Waffe zu bauen, die den Vorteil bringt alle Skills +1 zu verwenden. Das ist ein extremer Schub des dmg's. Auf level 19 zb konnte ich so ohne Probleme allein gegen 4 Gegner im Bg bestehen. Ich hoffe mal das diese möglichkeit beim Test nicht mehr bestand, den sonst wär die Beurteilung des Games totaler quark..[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Danach war ich wohl ein bissel Sauer das die beiden Spiele, die ich kenne, beide falsch analysiert waren.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Ich geb schließlich kein Geld für ein Heft aus, das einen auf Fanboy macht.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Und nen Guide zu ner Klasse zu schreiben, der derart schlecht ist, ist der Gipfel.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Beim leveln kann man sicherlich viele versch. Kombos nutzen.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Der Beschriebene ist aber einfach nur grottig.Das wichtigste Talent soll bei der 2.Seele Rissausbeute sein, laut buffed.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]So ein Käse!!! Beim leveln hat man meist nur einen Mob am Arsch und der stirbt mit den letzten Combopunkten.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Und extra dafür bis lev 36 nur Mist zu skillen und auf Dmg zu verzichten würde wohl keiner machen.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Wer sich mit dem Schurken auskennt dem stehen die Haare zu Berge wenn er dat liest.15 level lang hat man da +6% Heal (totaler Quark,wat soll da erhöht werden, meine Tränke?) und 4% Schadensreduzierung[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"](toll) nur damit man dann nen bissel Heal bekommt.Gut, vll hat man dann weniger downtime bis zum nächsten Mob^^, aber anders geskillt kommt man wesentlich schneller voran.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]z.B als Ranger/MM/Assa. Da braucht man keinen Heal, da das Pet tankt.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Ich kauf dat Heft nun auch nicht mehr...[/font]


----------



## orkman (14. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Leute lernt lesen oder besser noch Textverständniss...
> 
> Er redet im ersten Teil, in dem Teil mit den +10 Waffen von dem Spiel Maestia....
> Der Satz von ihm dazu: "Dann bin ich über den Maestia Report ( anderes Game) gestolpert, in dem behauptet wird das der Itemshop nicht wirklich wichtig ist um seinen Char zu stärken.
> ...






Bodensee schrieb:


> lesen und verstehen ist hier in den Foren nicht angesagt. Lieber gleich losflamen.



Ihr leuchten ... er hat seinen anfangskommentar geaendert ... am anfang stand nur im titel Rift , also haben wir alle angenommen dass er von rift spricht

mfg ... erstmal lesen und nachschauen ob jmd was geaendert hat , dann flamen


----------



## Bodensee (14. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> Ihr leuchten ...



danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## mristau (14. Mai 2011)

@ Draglord 

Hast du eigentlich nur eine Sekunde daran gedacht, dass sich Onlinespiele innerhalb von manchmal Tagen grundlegend ändern können und ein Print-Magazin da einen gewissen Vorlauf braucht, das aktuelle Heft von dem du geschrieben hast, kam Mitte April raus, also sind sind die Artikel mit Fakten von ca. Anfang März geschrieben.
Seitdem hat es bei Rift, wie auch sicher bei Maestia, einige Patches gegeben, 1.1 und jetzt neu 1.2 bei Rift, die noch nicht berücksichtigt wurden.

Dadurch ist ein Print-Magazin für Onlinespiele quasi ohne Chance immer top aktuell zu sein, bei Offlinespielen kommen in der Regel weniger oft Patches, oder nicht so große Änderungen wie es vor allem in der Anfangsphase eines neuen MMOs der Fall ist.

Aber mit deiner Argumentation solltest du wohl grundsätzlich die Hände von Heften lassen, da 100% aktuelle Artikel unmöglich sind und alles was schon etwas veraltet ist ja Müll ist und der Autor hat ja nie das Spiel gesehen.

Zudem ist hier im Forum schon kurz nach  Erscheinen des Heftes ein korrigierter Skillbaum für den Kleriker gelinkt worden, so etwas kann im Print-Medium auch mal passieren.

Edit: Um das nochmal genauer zu machen, wenn der Redaktionsschluss (angenommen) 20.03. war, wäre Rift da aktuell bei "v1.0.1 Hotfix 8". Zum Erscheinungsdatum des Heftes war Rift schon bei "v1.1.1 Hotfix 15"
Also durchaus viele Neuerungen die zeitlich nicht ins Heft kommen konnten.


Wichtiger ist, diese Kritik am Buffed-Magazin gehört eigentlich eher ins Buffed-Magazin Forum und nicht in die Foren zu den jeweiligen Spielen


----------



## Draglord (14. Mai 2011)

@mristau
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich glaube du hast net wirklich gelesen was ich geschrieben hab. Selbst in der Beta war es wohl kaum möglich 2 Skills, die Tarnung benötigen, auszuführen.Denn dann ist man nicht mehr getarnt.Was buffed über die Schurken geschrieben hat ist halt einfach nur Schwachsinn und zeigt das sie über etwas schreiben von dem sie scheinbar absolut null Ahnung haben.Außerdem hab ich ja eingeräumt das bei Maestia vll schon was geändert wurde.Glaub ich aber net. Zudem ist das der 3. Report von Buffed über Rift und seitdem gab es natürlich einige Änderungen. Das ändert aber nichts daran das es blödsinn ist.Die rota funzt auf Grund der Spielmechanik net und die vorgeschlagene Skillung zum Leveln ist einfach grottig.Daran haben die Patches nix geändert seit release.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Das dies net das richtige Forum ist, ist mir klar.Drum hab ich ja geschrieben das dies eher an buffed gerichtet ist. Trotzallem war mir lieber dies hier zu schreiben, da ich dachte, das es die Leute lesen die das Game kennen.Was ja in deinem Fall net so ist.
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## mristau (14. Mai 2011)

Das ich mich mit Schurken nicht besonders auskenne, mag sein, ich spiel auch erst seit 1.1 und da nen Magier, weil mir Schurke nie zugesagt hat

http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/Guides/Rift-Guide-Klassen-Tipps-und-Tricks-zu-den-Schurken-Seelen-im-PvE-und-PvP-815828/3/
Der Guide ist am 17.03. bei buffed.de veröffentlicht worden und ich denke aus dem ist auch der im Heft entnommen

Hier die Skillung daraus http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;7;30,05000500501;28,5023123502200321102201;32,050032003 
Schwäche bloßlegen beendet die Tarnung nicht siehe Seelenplaner Link

Das die Skillung heute nicht mehr unbedingt die beste ist, sollte durch die Änderungen klar sein. Aber die Skillung erhebt ja auch nicht den Anspruch die besste zu sein, was bei der Vielfalt von 336 verschiedenen Seelenverteilungen je Klasse auch nicht möglich ist
Rift ist Anfang März rausgekommen, wann die Skillung erstellt wurde, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Kyanora (15. Mai 2011)

Sorry aber generell sind die Guides auf buffed.de nicht sehr aktuell. Wirklich gut finde ich sie für Rift auch nicht. Sie zeigen auch lediglich eine Möglichkeit oder eine Anregung auf. Wenn man seine Klasse mit Spaß spielen möchte, dann skillt man so wie es einem selbst am Besten liegt und gefällt. In Rift gibt es wahrscheinlich unzählige Möglichkeiten und wer hat schon das Recht zu sagen, ob deine Skillung gut oder schlecht ist. Dir muss sie gefallen und keinem anderen.


----------



## Mayestic (15. Mai 2011)

Ja also Rift ist nicht unbedingt das Steckpferd der Buffies ^^ 
Es geben sich zwar einige hier Mühe und stellen Guides oder ähnliches ein aber mal ehrlich das meiste sieht eher aus wie abgschrieben und kopiert. 
Alle Guides die ich bisher hier lesen konnte gab es schon viel früher auf anderen Seiten, zwar meist auf englisch, was zugegeben nicht jeder versteht.

Was die Vielfalt der Skillungen angeht wollen wir aber mal nicht übertreiben bitte. 
Klar evtl stimmt es das es rein rechnerisch 336 skillungen gibt aber wieviele davon sind sinnvoll ? 
Wahrscheinlich keine 10 pro Klasse. 

So immens vielfältig wie geworben ist Rift nun letztendlich garnicht. 
Es gibt in jeder Klasse immer Pflichtskills oder nutzlose Lückenfüller die man mitskillen muss um an den ein oder anderen tollen Skill zu kommen. 
Wie überall sonst eben auch. 
Die meisten Skillvorschläge lassen kaum Variablen zu. Lass mal 0-5 Skillpunkt individuell verteilen.

Ansonsten muss ich Kyanora in einem Punkt wiedersprechen. 
Mir muss meine Skillung nicht gefallen, sondern allen. 
Ich skille so das die Gruppe den stärksten Nutzen daraus ziehen kann.
Klar die Individualität in Rift bringt es mit sich das man teilweise mehrmals in den Instanzen seine ganzen Skillungen benutzt und je nach Situation eine andere benutzt. 
Aber dank netter Tools wie den verfluchten und gehasstem Damage Parser bzw Combat Tracker lässt sich da relativ schnell aussortieren.

Wir hatten gestern einen Magier dabei der im T2 Equip im Zauberkessel Expert es schaffte 180-230 DPS zu machen. 
Meistens weniger und nur selten etwas mehr als unser Tank. 
Ihm hat seine Skillung gefallen denn solo kam er damit allerbestens klar.
Nachdem wir aber beim vorletzten Boss im Kessel der ein klarer Damageboss ist das 5. mal gewiped sind wollten wir ihn rauswerfen wenn er sich nicht umskillt.
Also haben wir ihm gesagt wie er seinen Necro / Hexenmeister zu skillen hat, welche Rota er fahren soll und siehe da beim nächsten Versuch lag der Boss und der Mage war der Top Damagedealer des Kampfes und machte mit Abstand am meisten Schaden von uns allen.

Ohne den verhassten und verfluchten Damage Parser wäre es niemals aufgefallen wer da die falsche Skillung und Rota fährt und wir hätten wohl aufgeben müssen.

Es gibt ganz klare bessere und schlechtere Skillungen, oft situationsgedingt aber meistens weil jeder skillt wie es ihm grade passt und er sich im Dschungel der theoretischen 336 Möglichkeiten verirrt.


----------



## wertzû (15. Mai 2011)

beim krieger gibt es mehr als 8 kombinationen die was bringen


----------



## Lari (15. Mai 2011)

Cookie-Cutter gibts trotzdem


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich Kyanora in einem Punkt wiedersprechen.
> Mir muss meine Skillung nicht gefallen, sondern allen.
> Ich skille so das die Gruppe den stärksten Nutzen daraus ziehen kann.
> Klar die Individualität in Rift bringt es mit sich das man teilweise mehrmals in den Instanzen seine ganzen Skillungen benutzt und je nach Situation eine andere benutzt.
> Aber dank netter Tools wie den verfluchten und gehasstem Damage Parser bzw Combat Tracker lässt sich da relativ schnell aussortieren.



Da bin ich absolut anderer Meinung. Ich skille das, was mir Spass macht. Wenn wenn ich in einem Spiel mir irgendetwas aufzwängen lasse, dann brauch ich es auch nicht spielen.
Damit ist der Sinn eines Spieles für mich verfehlt.


----------



## Mayestic (15. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut anderer Meinung. Ich skille das, was mir Spass macht. Wenn wenn ich in einem Spiel mir irgendetwas aufzwängen lasse, dann brauch ich es auch nicht spielen.
> Damit ist der Sinn eines Spieles für mich verfehlt.



Naja andere Ansichten halt. Geh Greenscale raiden und mach nur 200 DPS und weigere dich umzuskillen ^^ Dann wars das gewesen mit deiner Raidteilnahme. 
Aber ich nehme mal an das du davon noch weit entfernt bist. Für solo kann jeder skillen was er mag aber in Gruppe geht das eben nicht.

Bestes Beispiel ist wohl der Barde. 
Bei uns geht immer das Gestöhne los wenn jemand Barde spielen soll. 
Dann natürlich 51er Skillung und die ist im Grunde genommen totlangweilig.
Erstklassiger Support, Null Schaden naja <100 DPS ^^ und du spamste mehr oder weniger nur deine Kadenz und noch 4-5 andere Sachen.

Schau dir an was in den Kriegsfronten los ist. 
Meistens spielen alle Spieler Tank oder DD, heilen will keiner machen.
Wenns keiner macht ist das Spiel zu 95% schon von Anfang an verloren wenn es auf der Gegnerseite Heiler gibt. 

Deswegen geh ich auch aus Prinzip nur noch mit Stammgruppen in die Kriegsfronten. 
Jeder hat seine Rolle zu spielen egal ob DD oder Heal oder Tank.
Manche sind darüber nicht begeistert aber der Erfolg gibt uns recht. 
Wenn wir alle nur das machen würden was wir wollten würden wir selbst als Stamm mit TS häufig verlieren. 

In der Gruppe gibts kein ICH nur noch WIR. ^^


----------



## wertzû (15. Mai 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Naja andere Ansichten halt. Geh Greenscale raiden und mach nur 200 DPS und weigere dich umzuskillen ^^ Dann wars das gewesen mit deiner Raidteilnahme.
> Aber ich nehme mal an das du davon noch weit entfernt bist. Für solo kann jeder skillen was er mag aber in Gruppe geht das eben nicht.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel ist wohl der Barde.
> ...



wenn dein raid dich rausnimmt nur weil du zuwenig dps machst ist was mit der gilde falsch. Eigentlich hilft man ihm und spricht mit ihm darüber. Und ich kenne keine skillung die nur 200 dps macht (ausser vielleicht beschwörer). 

Zu den Stammgruppen: Nicht wirklich, die gegnerischen heiler müssen als erstes getötet werden, am besten hilft da markieren. Wir sind oft im bg ohne heiler unterwegs und gewinnen. (bei mehr als 4 heilern geht es aber auch nicht).


----------



## myadictivo (16. Mai 2011)

naja im grunde kann ja wirklich jeder skillen wie er möchte. aber hat man auch nicht den anspruch an sich selbst seinen charakter so gut wie möglich ans maximum zu ziehen und das optimale herauszuholen ?
ein großteil des spielprinzips zielt doch darauf ab, dann waärs doch widersprüchlich mit ner absoluten sinnbefreiten skillung herumzuwuseln ? also mir wäre das zu blöd.
ich les zwar keine char guides, aber ich probier zumindest für mich meinen char zu optimieren und skillungen zu verfeinern. und wenn es der gruppe dienlich ist, skill ich auch um.

spiele selbst nen schurken (gestern 50geworden) und bei rifts und pvp war es für mich selbstverständlich mich als heal bereit zu stellen. sicher ist barde nicht der spannenste job und 3 tasten drücken macht nicht mortz den anspruch aus,
aber es gibt doch sitauationen wo es einfach geil ist die gegner zur verzweiflung zu treiben.

hab mir jetzt auch nen kleri gemacht um healtechnisch noch mehr dienen zu können, da der barde doch sehr an seine grenzen kommt 

die guides hatte ich damals auch gelesen und mich stellenweise auch über den sinn gefragt. aber sie sollen doch nur anhaltspunkte und vorschläge geben, wie man seinen char spielen "kann" und nicht muss. wobei sich das doch eh auf die levelphase bezieht und somit wurscht ist.
wenn man lesen kann und versteht, was bei den skillbeschreibungen dransteht ist es doch kein thema sich ne halbwegs brauchbare skillung zusammen zu stellen um zumindest beim leveln nicht ne halbe stunde für einen mob zu brauchen.

aber man setzt sich ja auch viel lieber überhaupt nicht mit der klassendynamik auseinander. schon beim headstart wurde belämmert nach skillungen gefragt ohne auch nur ansatzweise selbst ausprobieren zu wollen. dabei hat man doch mit den ganzen rollen und relativ geringen kosten alle voraussetzungen um einfach experimentieren zu können. und dann kann ich doch auch die jeweilige skillung beim leveln meinen vorlieben anpassen. sonst wären wir ja gleich wieder bei wow, welches so gut wie 0 skillungsmöglichkeiten bietet. (und trotzdem wird da noch nach vorschlägen/skillguides gefragt..)


----------



## Anser (16. Mai 2011)

Ist den wenigstens der Playboy aktuell oder sind die Damen da drin auch schon Faltig und überholt bei Erscheinung :-)

Sorry den konnt ich mir net verkneifen.

PS. ich liebe meinen Bardenskill, wenn noch wer nen Raidbarden sucht auf Felsspitze (Skeptiker) melden.....


----------



## Nadaria (16. Mai 2011)

wertzû schrieb:


> wenn dein raid dich rausnimmt nur weil du zuwenig dps machst ist was mit der gilde falsch. Eigentlich hilft man ihm und spricht mit ihm darüber. Und ich kenne keine skillung die nur 200 dps macht (ausser vielleicht beschwörer).
> 
> Zu den Stammgruppen: Nicht wirklich, die gegnerischen heiler müssen als erstes getötet werden, am besten hilft da markieren. Wir sind oft im bg ohne heiler unterwegs und gewinnen. (bei mehr als 4 heilern geht es aber auch nicht).



wenn du dich weigerst kritik anzunehmen machst du was falsch.... so eine einstellung ist gildenfeindlich und unsozial...

man braucht eine gewisse dps um encounter zu schaffen... soll jetzt jemand anders deine schwäche ausgleichen nur damit du mitkommen kannst? ich habe immer einen parser am laufen... nicht um zu wissen ob jemand 1000 oder 1100 dps macht aber um eben sowelche schwächen aufzudecken... und ja ich hatte schon oft genug leute dabei die 60!!!! dps (als DD) gemacht haben... wie auch immer das möglich ist... auf nachfrage heißt es ja dann "ich supporte ja auch eher..."....


Ich halte nichts vom xxxxvergleich... ich halte auch nichts davon das jemand einen was aufzwingt weils 20dps mehr macht... aber man ist in der gruppe darauf angewiesen das jeder sein bestes gibt und dazu gehört bufffood, überdachte rota und NATÜRLICH die skillung...
wer meint er macht was ihm am liebsten ist kann das ja gerne machen nur halt nicht in der gruppe....


----------



## La Saint (16. Mai 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Schau dir an was in den Kriegsfronten los ist.
> Meistens spielen alle Spieler Tank oder DD, heilen will keiner machen.
> Wenns keiner macht ist das Spiel zu 95% schon von Anfang an verloren wenn es auf der Gegnerseite Heiler gibt.


Nun, dafür gibt es gute Gründe. Ich zum Beispiel heile mit meinem Main sowie mit meinen beiden PvP-Twinks seit ein paar Wochen grundsätzlich nicht mehr in Kriegsfronten. Obwohl alle drei Klassen heilen könnten. Aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Heilen der undankbarste Job schlechthin in einer KF ist. Und wenn man sich das Geflame nicht antun will, dann läßt man das Heilen halt.

Als Heiler ist man bei einem einigermaßen routinierten Gegner automatisch das Focusziel Nummer 1. In den Levelbereichen 11-19 und 20-29 ist das noch nicht so dramatisch, da a) bei allen der Schaden noch in Relation zur Rüstung steht und b) die Leute noch nicht soviel Stun- Silence- oder CC-Skills haben. Da kann man als Heiler mit etwas geschick dem Gegner noch entkommen.

Ganz anders sieht es in den Level 50 Kriegsfronten aus. Da treffen Full-T2-Spieler auf Grün/Blau-Equipte und hauen sie mit OneHit um. Ein Schurke kann einen Kleriker wegschnetzeln ohne das der einmal aus dem Stun rauskommt. Oder man rennt gefeart oder als Eichhörnchen in der KF auf und ab.

Wenn man erstmal in einer Kriegsfront als Heal-Kleriker geoutet ist, dann schafft man es oft noch nicht mal vom Startpunkt bis zum jeweiligen PointOfInterest zu kommen. Weil man vorher umgehauen wird. Und am Ende der Veranstaltung kann man sich dann die Flames der eigenen Fraktion anhören, warum man ein so bescheuerter Heiler ist. Da läßt man das Heilen doch lieber sein und geht als DD. Den Rollen sei dank.




Mayestic schrieb:


> Deswegen geh ich auch aus Prinzip nur noch mit Stammgruppen in die Kriegsfronten.
> Jeder hat seine Rolle zu spielen egal ob DD oder Heal oder Tank.
> Manche sind darüber nicht begeistert aber der Erfolg gibt uns recht.
> Wenn wir alle nur das machen würden was wir wollten würden wir selbst als Stamm mit TS häufig verlieren.
> In der Gruppe gibts kein ICH nur noch WIR. ^^



Nun ja, wer an militärischem Drill, Zucht und Ordnung, Gehorsam gegen den höheren Rang und Strammstehen am Startpunkt Spaß hat und wer bei dem Befehl "Spring" nur fragt "wie hoch?", für den ist das sicher ein brauchbarer Ansatz.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## myadictivo (16. Mai 2011)

ach gott..über dem geflame in kriegsfronten muss man doch einfach drüber stehen. ich kann so leute auch nicht ab, die meinen jemand andren dann anmaulen zu müssen und oder vorschreiben wollen, was man zu spielen hat.
x mal wurde schon in den KFs geschrieben "blabla skill auf heal um" etc. ich mein die leute müssen doch von selbst mal drauf kommen in welcher rolle man in der kriegsfront am nützlichsten ist. und wenn man 5x hintereinander bitterböse aufs maul bekommt weil eben jeder heal sich denkt "ich hab es satt target nr1 zu sein und mir noch flames anhören zu dürfen" hilft das auch nicht weiter.

und mir als heiler ists auch egal wenn irgend ein DD laufstark über den heal motzt (gestern bei den 10-19er fraktion) war ich als einziger healer dabei. den hauerträger hab ich über ne verdammt lange zeit oben gehalten. natürlich verreckten dabei andere und es wurde geflamt. aber bevor ich überhaupt was sagen whätte können, wurde schon von den anderen mitspielern dezent darauf hingewiesen, dass der healer sich den arsch am hauerträger wundgeheilt hat. und mehr als ab und an mal durch hoten oder halt nen gruppen heal wenn die kacke am dampfen war geht ja bei sowas auch nicht.

und als grün blauer 50ger wirst du doch sowieso auseinander genommen..hab gestern als frisch 50ger bißl pvp gemacht und sorry, wenn ich x-mal innerhalb von 2 sekunden dreck fress und mir irgendwelche 3,5K dinger um die ohren gekeult werden ists schon scheiss egal in welcher rolle ich zock. oder was soll ich denn machen als schurke mit meinen 20dps nahkampfwaffen und meinem ~26dps bogen und irgendwie so 4500 leben ? selbst umboxen tu ich sicherlich niemanden. positionier ich mich geschickt kann ich vll als barde noch nen paar hots raushauen, kurz durchbuffen und eventuell dem ein oder andren zu 5 sekunden länger durchhalten verhelfen, bevor ich selbst wieder am friedhof starte 

stammgruppen :
ich mein ist doch okay wenn die das so geregelt haben. wenn für sie der erfolg und gewinnen an erster stelle steht stehts ihnen doch frei das so zu tun. ich erinner mich noch an meine PVP stammgruppenzeit bei wow. wir waren a) gnadenlos schlecht equipt (in einer zeit in der alle anderen stammgruppen mit pvp >rang 10 oder t2 pve zeux daherkamen inkl. legendary waffen) und b) absolut schlecht durchgemischt was die chars anging (5 krieger, kein heal etc)..und wir hatten halt spass  und ab und an auch erfolge (und das ganze ohne skill so und mach das getue  )


----------



## La Saint (16. Mai 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> aber man setzt sich ja auch viel lieber überhaupt nicht mit der klassendynamik auseinander. schon beim headstart wurde belämmert nach skillungen gefragt ohne auch nur ansatzweise selbst ausprobieren zu wollen. dabei hat man doch mit den ganzen rollen und relativ geringen kosten alle voraussetzungen um einfach experimentieren zu können. und dann kann ich doch auch die jeweilige skillung beim leveln meinen vorlieben anpassen. sonst wären wir ja gleich wieder bei wow, welches so gut wie 0 skillungsmöglichkeiten bietet. (und trotzdem wird da noch nach vorschlägen/skillguides gefragt..)


Ganz so einfach sollte man es sich nicht machen. Ich persönlich betrachte die ganzen Seelen als eine Mogelpackung. Abgesehen davon, das viele Skills doppelt unter anderem Namen vorhanden sind, nicht wenige Skills nur als Punktegrab dienen ohne einen wirklichen Nutzen zu haben und die wirklichen interessanten Skills so hoch im Seelenbaum stehen, das man keine zwei davon skillen kann, ist diese ganze "Vielfalt" witzlos.

Nach deiner Theorie sollte das Bestreben jedes Char sein die Performance zu optimieren. In den "progressorientierten" Raidgilden wird das sogar gefordert. Ich persönlich sehe das nicht so, denn ich betrachte ein Spiel noch als Spiel und nicht als Leistungssport oder als Lebensaufgabe. Aber egal, dieser Zwang zur Optimierung hat jedenfalls Folgen.

Denn es gibt für jede Klasse und jede Funktion nur eine einzige optimale Seelenzusammenstellung und Skillung. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Theory-Crafter diese Konstellation herausgefunden haben. Und schon ist wieder alles wie bei WoW. Die gesamte Skillvielfalt ist für den Popo. Entweder hat man die Best of Skillung für seine Klasse und Funktion, oder man kann seinen Char in der Hauptstadt parken.

Btw, das im Prinip jede Klasse alles kann wird sich früher oder später auch als uninteressant herausstellen. Denn auch hier werden die "Experten" herausfinden, welche Klasse was am Besten kann. Und dann ist es möglicherweise vorbei mit dem Tankschurken und dem Heilmagier. Zumindest an der Progressfront.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (16. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Denn auch hier werden die "Experten" herausfinden, welche Klasse was am Besten kann. Und dann ist es möglicherweise vorbei mit dem Tankschurken und dem Heilmagier. Zumindest an der Progressfront.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



An der Progressfront schlägt sich der Tank-Schurke sehr sehr gut. Da kann dann auch mal der Krieger-Tank blöd dahergucken. Auch auf Barden, Archonten und Chlormanten wird man nicht verzichten, da sie alle ihre Vorteile mitbringen. Die Klassenvielfalt gibt es und wird es auch noch lange geben.

Das Seelensystem als Mogelpackung hinzustellen ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch  Es ist einfach unverhinderlich, dass es eine Skillung geben wird unter den DDs, die am meisten Schaden macht. Das liegt einfach daran, dass es trotz deiner Behauptung, sehr unterschiedliche Systeme in den Seelen gibt. Die Kunst ist es nun diese zu balancen, und Trion geht da einen guten Weg.
Da es in Rift aber soviel neben Schaden und Heilung gibt, wie Buffs und Debuffs, zum Teil auch spät in den Seelen, wird es auch in den Raids 51er Builds geben.

Als Krieger habe ich folgende Möglichkeiten:
Tank als Ritter der Leere, als Paladin oder als Plünderer. Kriegsherr ist da leider etwas aussen vor, aber jede Skillung hat seine Daseinsberechtigung.
Als DD gibt es momentan zwei weit verbreitete Skillungen. Allen vorran der Champion/Paragon inklusive Beastmaster, und es gibt den bei AE stärkeren Riftblade/Champion/Paragon.
Es gibt momentan, ohne PvP einzubeziehen, also alleine 5 - 6 Kern-Skillungen für den PvE Krieger, die nach Belieben noch etwas verändert werden können. Und wenn das keine Freiheit im Seelensystem ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (16. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Nach deiner Theorie sollte das Bestreben jedes Char sein die Performance zu optimieren. In den "progressorientierten" Raidgilden wird das sogar gefordert. Ich persönlich sehe das nicht so, denn ich betrachte ein Spiel noch als Spiel und nicht als Leistungssport oder als Lebensaufgabe.



meine aussage war nicht unbedingt rein auf endgame unf progressorientiertheit ausgelegt. vielmehr geht es in einem mmorpgs doch von level 1 an um die weiterentwicklung seines charakters. das hat ja nix mit leistungssport oder lebensaufgabe zu tun, aber es ist nunmal elementarer teil des spielgeschehens und mit sicherheit auch motivationsquelle für einen großteil der spieler. für mich definiert sich auf jeden fall der spielspass auch daran, einen immer mächtigeren charakter zu züchten und mit jedem level up und oder neuem equip zu steigen. ist jetzt nicht auf endgame ausgelegt.

während des levelns hab ich sicherlich alle freiheiten der welt. im endgame streite ich garnicht ab, dass bestimmte skillungen für bestimmte situationen einfach vorausgesetzt werden. aber eventuell besteht hier trotzdem noch die möglichkeit einfach auch erfolgreich andere skillungen anzuwenden und nicht "die eine mit der rota". bin leider bisher in keinem mmorpg wirklich endgametechnisch dabei gewesen, weil es meiner spielephilosophie nicht entspricht


----------

